# tankmate for my brichardi...



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

i have breeding couple brichardi and i want to add color to my 25g tank... can i add another fish with??? shelldweller or other suggestion???


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

brichardi when they pair will make any other cichlids life a misery in a 25g even if they did survive.

Sorry.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

you cant really put anything in a 25G with a breeding pair of brichardi..
i suggest plants


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Add any fish you want and you will add the color of BLOOD.hahaha(diabolical laugh)


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

hahahahah... thanks for info... i don't mix with another fish...


----------



## willyt (May 30, 2006)

...... colored rock :wink:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

bou, you really can't add anything else to the tank if this is a breeding pair.

If you want colour, how about changing the substrate to black sand? Or maybe getting some plants with red in them?


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks for your advice and idea for color of my fish...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are those little ones I see inside the cave?

Is that your first clutch of fry?

Pretty neat, aren't they?


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

yes the breed come from this cave...

yesterday... at my surprise another breed appear... wow... great show...
and i love to see my adult swim with first and second breed without try to eat all...

i try to do some photo tonight...

just a bizarre thing... my female is very aggressive with my male... and this come with the first breed??? you have the same experience???

i don't know how i can change my decor now and don't kill all my fry...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've had my group about a month and a half, and I have what I believe to be 3 free swimming spawns and another group of wigglers.

I think I have two pairs, but can't identify the males from the females!

Mine are in a 55G, and the aggression isn't too bad now, but it was initially. I lost one adult within the first week. I found it on the floor, but I'm certain it got pushed into jumping because it seemed to be the "odd man out".

It is amazing to watch all the different groups of fry swimming around the adults!


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks to share your exprience... mine are in 25g... i add some rock last week... and i add more soon i can...

i have a glass top because i read this fish is a great jumper...

some photo +/- 1 months ago...


















before i and more rock...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If you're afraid of rescaping the tank (and I would be with all the little ones) then you might just try adding some colourful flower pots to the tank, or you can pick up some flagstone (slate) in a variety of colours that might perk the tank up a bit. Just some thoughts...I have a large "cave" made from green flagstone in the center of my 55G, we stacked it so it has lots of hiding crevices for the babies, and this seems to be the spot they all hang out in. You can see fry in every crevice! I've also got a large conch shell in there, and some red and green silk plants - I don't do well with live plants!

I really like the natural gravel that you have in the tank. Do yours dig endlessly? I have sand in my tank, and sometimes they pile it up so high in the front of the tank that you have to peek over it to see the fish!


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

i want to replace my gravel by sand but my brichardi don't dig and it's a good thing if i refer to your comments...

i add natural plant and some rock and send you another photo soon i can


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If yours aren't digging, I'd leave the gravel!


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I like the look of the N. Brichardi...If I where to add just one to my setup would I regret it? I currently have a 60"x18"x22" tank stocked with 8 Cyprichromis utinta, 1 N.lelupi, 1 Mbuna, 1 peacock, 3 neon rainbows & 2 Clown loach. I would appreciate any input...


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

1 brichardi won't hurt. Its only when they start breeding that the trouble starts.


----------



## karlwagner (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd add a 3 inch frontosa.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

karlwagner said:


> I'd add a 3 inch frontosa.


 :lol:


----------

